# Phrag. Robert C Silich 'Red Velvet'



## Drorchid (Aug 14, 2014)

Phrag. Robert C Silich is Phrag. Jason Fischer backcrossed to Phrag. Mem. Dick Clements and also the parent of Phrag. Red Wing. I like this particular plant as it is very compact, and has a nice growth habit.









Robert


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 14, 2014)

very nice Sir! love the deep red.


----------



## eteson (Aug 14, 2014)

Red Label!


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 14, 2014)

eteson said:


> Red Label!



Yes, it is a keeper! For those that don't know, if we put a Red Label in a plant that means it is not for sale...(until it gets big enough, and we can sell a division..). Usually these are plants we keep for breeding purposes..

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 14, 2014)

Do you think it will branch?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 14, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Do you think it will branch?



It might, when it is more mature...

Robert


----------



## Lmpgs (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice! Very nice!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 14, 2014)

Very lovely. I notice it isn't listed up on orchidweb.com...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2014)

WOW! Red hot and beautiful.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 15, 2014)

TyroneGenade said:


> Very lovely. I notice it isn't listed up on orchidweb.com...



Correct, this is an older cross, and we have been sold out for a while...

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Denver (Aug 15, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Correct, this is an older cross, and we have been sold out for a while...
> 
> Robert



I want one! Any plans on remaking it?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 16, 2014)

So compact, and so lovely bloom!!!! Bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 18, 2014)

Denver said:


> I want one! Any plans on remaking it?



We will work on it! It will be ready for you in about 3 to 4 years! 
Robert


----------



## Secundino (Aug 19, 2014)

Three to four years, and then a decade or one and a half to get to Olde Yurope that makes ... ¡OK! I'll wait, will be just in time!!!

A good red one is always worth the wait.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 19, 2014)

Robert, is 'Red Velvet' as 2N clone?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 19, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Robert, is 'Red Velvet' as 2N clone?



correct!

Robert


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 19, 2014)

That is absolutely something. Reddest of the red! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 20, 2014)

Denver said:


> I want one! Any plans on remaking it?



Any plans on selfing this stunning plant? That might be worth the wait.

Any progress on Phrag cloning?


----------

